# Fracino Group 2 model - portafilter?



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All

I have a 2006 classic group 2 fracino which I just purchased. However, it came without portafilters so I need to source some. Will the new ones work on this old model?

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah fairly sure this machine uses the same E61 clone group that the new machines do. Any E61/Faema/Fracino PF should fit


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I believe all Fracino machines (bar the piccino) have the same group design as an e61 so any e61 portafilter should fit.

For absolute certainty it might be worth contacting Peter at Espresso Underground who really is a font of all knowledge regarding all things espresso.

He sells PF for fracino machines for £31.26. Not sure these are official ones but they'll certainly be of high quality.

[email protected]

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/fracino%20parts.html


----------

